# Blue Diamond Smokehouse Almonds



## wrwoelfel

Anyone have any idea what they put on their almonds. I would really like to make some, but have no idea where to look. I've been all over the net, with no luck. Have a 1/2lb raw almonds to try to smoke.


----------



## SonnyE

wrwoelfel said:


> Anyone have any idea what they put on their almonds. I would really like to make some, but have no idea where to look. I've been all over the net, with no luck. Have a 1/2lb raw almonds to try to smoke.



No, no idea. Probably a patented formula, their 'secret sauce.' 
But I do smoke my own on occasion. I get a big bag of raw Almonds from Costco.
Right or wrong, I smoke first, then oil and salt.
I moisten them with the tiniest amount of EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) and Lawry's season salt.
I use a BBQ wok very similar to this.
But you could use most anything, like a Qmatz or what have you. I just happened to have the holey wok-a-moly.

Found this: Blue Diamond Snack Almonds
Ingredients: Almonds, *Vegetable Oil* (Canola, Safflower And/Or *Sunflower*), *Salt*,*Corn Maltodextrin*, *Natural Hickory Smoke Flavor*, *Yeast*, Hydrolyzed *Corn* And *Soy Protein*, *Natural Flavors*.


----------



## weev

I don't know what it is they put on them but I can't stop eating the damn things and the bad news is I found a huge bag of them at  costco 
I was thinking about trying to smoke some myself and I was at a Amish store and they had a container of hickory smoked salt that is really fine that I thought would go good on them


----------



## SonnyE

weev said:


> I don't know what it is they put on them but I can't stop eating the damn things and the bad news is I found a huge bag of them at  costco
> I was thinking about trying to smoke some myself and I was at a Amish store and they had a container of hickory smoked salt that is really fine that I thought would go good on them



Don't be afraid to try smoking your own salt.
Probably be hard to beat the Amish, but you could try.
Nuts are healthy for you, vegetable protein. It's the salt that's not.


----------



## LanceR

I've noticed that bulk whole raw almonds cost about the same as the Blue Diamond Almonds at the less expensive places like WalMart.  I may take a shot at smoking some again but only for my the sake of something to do.

I suspect they are lightly sprayed with oil as a binder for the other seasonings and cooked off in a continuous roasting process.


Lance


----------



## weev

SonnyE said:


> Don't be afraid to try smoking your own salt.
> Probably be hard to beat the Amish, but you could try.
> Nuts are healthy for you, vegetable protein. It's the salt that's not.


Hey SoonyE I have never smoked any seasonings before and just thought I would try it  it was a little container for a dollar so I figured why not.  I was wondering if it would give off much of the smoke taste when you put it in something


----------



## weev

lancer said:


> I've noticed that bulk whole raw almonds cost about the same as the Blue Diamond Almonds at the less expensive places like WalMart.  I may take a shot at smoking some again but only for my the sake of something to do.
> 
> I suspect they are lightly sprayed with oil as a binder for the other seasonings and cooked off in a continuous roasting process.
> 
> 
> Lance


Hey Lance the bag of the BD smoked almonds I got was 2 1/2 lbs for 13$


----------



## LanceR

And bulk raw almonds run $4.50 and up plus shipping......if yoou want a 10 or 25 pound bag.....


----------



## noboundaries

Wow, it has been probably twenty years since I've toured the Blue Diamond Almond plant here in downtown Sacramento. I remember the almonds are assembly line washed, dried in a roaster, coated in a tumbler, and roasted again, but that's all I got. Personally, I've never been able to mimic their crispness by smoking almonds at home.

I just looked them up and they stopped giving tours ten years ago.  My wife still goes to their store in downtown Sacramento to buy almonds. She's sitting here watching me type. Says she can find things in their store you can't find anywhere else, like new flavors they are testing.

Here's an interesting video on YouTube about the history of almonds and Blue Diamond.


----------



## SonnyE

weev said:


> Hey SoonyE I have never smoked any seasonings before and just thought I would try it  it was a little container for a dollar so I figured why not.  I was wondering if it would give off much of the smoke taste when you put it in something



It will probably be subtle. I use Paprika as one of my Jerky seasonings, and chose Smoked Paprika as my poison.
Be bold, be adventuresum!


----------



## weev

So if they weren't cheaper before costco has the big bag 2.8 lbs on sale for 8.99


----------



## SonnyE

weev said:


> So if they weren't cheaper before costco has the big bag 2.8 lbs on sale for 8.99



They found out you can't stop eating them.
They're going to get you in the beverage isle... :eek:


----------

